# Pushing Your Stand to the Limit.



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

So I'm getting a 40 gallon on Saturday, 40 gallon long to be exact. It's in replacement for my 29 gallon, and I plan on using my 40 gallon on my 29 gallon stand.

Was just wondering if there's anyone out there who kinda 'Pushed their stand to the limit?' Basically, putting a bigger tank than the suggested box indication.

I've seen it done before, but was everyone ever successful in doing so?


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't say that I've done it but have seen it done a couple times. FWIW, I wouldn't try it. Every time I walked by it, I would be thinking about impending disaster. Lol.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Will the entire frame of the tank be ON the stand or hanging over? If it's hanging over, I wouldn't even consider it! If it's on, but the manufacturer says that it's only up to a certain size, I would look for ways to reinforce it.
I wouldn't even consider just rolling the dice and putting it on, 40 gallons will seem like 1000 if it ends up on your floor


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

A bit of logic correction here. You're not pushing it to the limit. The reality is: you're trying to push pass it's intended limit. That, to me is just an accident waiting to happen.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha! That's the only thing that's kinda going through my mind when I think about it.

"It's gonna crash, it's gonna crash, it's gonna crash."

I just wouldn't wanna see my tank crashed in the middle of the night with my fish flopping all over the floor.

Just wanted to see what other people thought!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It will probably stand, but the problem is that it can tip over by a football, some one leanning on it, some kid pushing against it or earthquakes.
When you set up a tank, you kind of want it to be able to take a hit and still stand. I'd rather have an overkill stand than one that I am questionnig if it will hold. I sleep better that way and so does my fish 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of the stand? Maybe it is well built, or you could probably add a few 2x4s or a piece of plywood to strengthen it.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I've actually found this ad, and he's/she's selling a 40 gallon (tall) on the SAME EXACT stand as I have. Bought from Wal Mart everything.

If it works for him/her, it should for me right?? Only difference being that I'm getting a 40 long. What are the chances eh??



3020 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the stand? Maybe it is well built, or you could probably add a few 2x4s or a piece of plywood to strengthen it.


To continue, her is the pictures, will also include the pic of the ad as well for comparison!

My stand:

















Kijiji Stand:








Here's the link to the ad incase my pic is too small (resized on imageshack) to read. I don't know how it'll look since my resolution on my monitor is 1920x1200 ... I don't know that affects the picture really ...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-40-Gallon-Tank-and-Stand-Available-for-immediate-sale-W0QQAdIdZ243210352


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Okaaaay, so clearly the Kijiji ad pic is too small.

I'll re-upload with a clickable link.

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/9356/kijijiad.png

I am SO sorry if the pic is too big. Like I said, my monitor resolution is way huge.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The tank in your link is also a 30G tank

Recently I brought a similar tank + stand (not the one in your link) and I noticed the stand that support the tank's weight is by using 4 boards.

I don't think it's safe for you to add another 110 pounds to it by the looks of the 4 flimsy boards


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> The tank in your link is also a 30G tank
> 
> Recently I brought a similar tank + stand (not the one in your link) and I noticed the stand that support the tank's weight is by using 4 boards.
> 
> I don't think it's safe for you to add another 110 pounds to it by the looks of the 4 flimsy boards


It's a 30?? Looks like I'm gonna have to check the measurements of what's advertised now haha 

Well the bf had ideas of reinforcing my stand by putting a plank of wood on the top of what's already there ... and putting those ... 'L' thingys (i don't know a think about diy stuff as you can see)

I just preferably didn't want to spend another $100 or some on a stand when the tank I'm buying is brand new, with light and canopy that's already a good $120. Call me cheap, but I am strapped for cash lmao. Then again, not wanting my goldfish to suffer. It was either a new tank or new filter, and I decided to go with new tank.

It's kinda like squeezing the juice out of an orange till the last drop kinda thing


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dienah said:


> It's a 30?? Looks like I'm gonna have to check the measurements of what's advertised now haha
> 
> Well the bf had ideas of reinforcing my stand by putting a plank of wood on the top of what's already there ... and putting those ... 'L' thingys (i don't know a think about diy stuff as you can see)
> 
> ...


It's a 30 or 29 or 28 gallons tank (whatever you like to call it)

30 x 12 x 18 - 28G
30 x 18 x 12 - 28G

Length x Width x Height (google aquarium calculator)

or sell back out your new tank

and buy my 55G tank with stand, canopy, rocks, gravels with filter and light for $280 *free delivery only for you and your bf*



Your not cheap, your just using your cash efficiently


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

This reminds me of an accident where my friends kid grabbed the microwave door and it came crashing down on top of him because it was so top heavy. It almost killed him. That's alot of weight to balance. A 40 long is 48x13x16. Just have your bf make a 2x4 one that's properly sized.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Agreed, a new stand with 2x4's won't cost anywhere near what a new "stand" will, plus you can skin it. Not to mention, you won't have ~40g of water on your floor, or a tank falling on visitors.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

the tank she wants to buy is 36" long and not 48" and I can't cut wood if my life depended on it, it always comes out not straight, shes on her own. Right now I'm trying to reinforce a nice ikea bookcase, the wood is like 3"+ thick I'm probably going to put the 29g on it when I'm done. I had a friend come with me and we both weight 350+ together and we both sat on it, no bends what so ever.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 15 tall on the bottom tier of my metal 10 gal stand, with a 10 gal on the top. its about 40lbs over 'limit' and it freaks me out. i used to lose sleep over it , thinking one of the welds would come undone and i'd have a big mess on the floor.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

I had the same problem when i got my first 2 tanks a 33 and a 20, the stand that came with it was made for the 20 but had the 33 on it. The person had no kids, no dogs, no cats, i have 4 kids 1 dog and 2 cats all i could see was water, glass and fish all over my floor. I sold the stand and bought some wood and screws and made my own. it was not as pretty as the original one but it works and "knock on wood" will not tip, bob, weave, fall over any time soon. 

My solution to your problem is 1 of 3 things:

1. sell stand make new/buy one!

2. Keep stand, and improve on the design, adding 4 2x4's in a V shape 2 on each side and a 3/4 inch plywood top and bottom, paint it black to match, 2 1/2 long screws some brackets. An afternoon's worth of work maybe $50.00 or so in supplies, and your worries are over.

3. Do nothing, take a chance and have cracked glass, water and dead fish all over your floor! or maybe not and be lucky.


Good Luck!


----------



## ellyka112 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dienah said:


> Haha! That's the only thing that's kinda going through my mind when I think about it.
> 
> "It's gonna crash, it's gonna crash, it's gonna crash."
> 
> ...


It will probably stand, but the problem is that it can tip over by a football, some one leanning on it, some kid pushing against it or earthquakes.
When you set up a tank, you kind of want it to be able to take a hit and still stand. I'd rather have an overkill stand than one that I am questionnig if it will hold. I sleep better that way and so does my fish


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ok people she is getting scared now, she slepted on the couch in the living room with a mob..... Maybe she didn't describe the stand probably but trust it it will hold and won't tip over. it's basicly like your usual stingway stand but you can see to the back. It does have and centre plank, basicly it's like this top+bottom plank then for vertical planks, 2 centre planks in the middle to hold up the vertical ones. She alsp went overkill and reinforced the stand with lik 17 steel braces + 4 L braces on the back corners. The Top is like 1" Oak and that is also screwed in witl 2 L braces, I tried putting all my weight on the front of the Tank and it doesn't move will all the water and gravel etc.. So it will hold for a long long time.


----------

